# Lens Corrections for Sony FE 24-105mm f/4 G OSS (SEL24105G)



## LouieSherwin (Feb 14, 2018)

I am curious if anyone who has used this new lens has looked in the Lightroom Lens Corrections and can tell me if you are able to turn off Enable Profile Corrections. 

I know that Adobe has disallowed the ability to turn off "Remove Chromatic Aberrations" for many FE lenses. Also that they have disallowed turning off profile corrections for many Fuji bodies. I am not sure exactly why as other raw processors Dxo and Capture One allow this for the same Fuji models. I believe that it may be a contractual issue with Fuji and Sony. 

-louie


----------

